# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو  برنامج خرافي للاسهم .....!!!!  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## Red Hat

السلام عليكم والرحمة 
كيف الحال أن شاء الله بخير 
أنا بحاول تعلم عن الاسهم أكثر وهذا حال معظم شباب بس يقف امامه البرنامج 
لازم يدخل موقع وبعدين يحول بيانات 
وبالصدفه وجدت هذا البرنامج رائع صراحة كل شي متوفر فيه 
وفي قائمة طويله على اليسار فيها اسهم وفيها شعير وطحين  :Asvc:  
برنامج ماصرله عندي كم ساعه وحاولت بشرحة نظره سريعه 
وبرنامج سهل لكن يبقى فقط تسجيل برنامج لم احصل على كراك له حاليا 
وراح بحاول عليه ولكن ياريت من باقي الاخوان بيحاولوا معي وخصوصا اهل العنكليزي  :Big Grin:   التحميل خش هنا  مشاهده بعض الصور له 
أذا حصلنا كراك له مضبوط شرحة بالتفصيل الممل 
وتنحل مشكلتنا مع الاسهم  :Hands:  
جزاكم الله خيرا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Fx Expert

مشكور اخوي رجا على البرنامج  
وجاري البحث عن كراك للبرنامج على قدم وساق واول ما القاه راح يكون هدية صغيرة عربون لنشاطك في المنتدى  
موفق اخي الكريم

----------


## Red Hat

> مشكور اخوي رجا على البرنامج  
> وجاري البحث عن كراك للبرنامج على قدم وساق واول ما القاه راح يكون هدية صغيرة عربون لنشاطك في المنتدى  
> موفق اخي الكريم

 جزاك الله خيرا  :Asvc: 
اخي ماتقصر بس بعتقد صعب يتحصل له كراك بحثت أنا 
وطلبت من بعض الاخوه اهل كراك بحث عنه وايضا لم يجدوا 
لو في احد يعرف لغه روسيه يطلب في اي منتدى روسي خلال دقائق يعطونه كراك البرنامج 
وبتمنى لك التوفيق ان شاء الله تحصله وتكمل الفرحة  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عياد

أهلا بك أخي رجــــا  شكل البرنامج رائع جدا فقد اطلعت على الصور والادوات المستخدمة فيه من خلال معرض الصور وسأحاول اقوم بتحميله قريبا  لكن لماذا انت في حاجة لكراك ؟ أليس فيه ديمو ( فترة تجريبية )؟ .  تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## Red Hat

> أهلا بك أخي رجــــا  شكل البرنامج رائع جدا فقد اطلعت على الصور والادوات المستخدمة فيه من خلال معرض الصور وسأحاول اقوم بتحميله قريبا  لكن لماذا انت في حاجة لكراك ؟ أليس فيه ديمو ( فترة تجريبية )؟ .  تقبل خالص تحياتي

 اهلا أستاذ عياد 
نعم هو فتره تجريبيه 30 يوم ولكن عندما ترغب بالتحديث يخرج لك لوحه تطلب اسم مستخدم كلمة مرور 
أن شاء الله تحمله تشوف لنا حل  :012:  
جزاك الله خيرا  :Eh S(7):

----------

